# Nissan Expects To Continue Gaining Market Share On Honda and Toyota



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The damage caused by the March 11 earthquake and tsunami has affected manufacturing throughout Japan, however Nissan says that it anticipates being able to continue to gain market share from Honda and Toyota in North America.

Honda and Toyota stopped production entirely in the months following the earthquake and tsunami, however, Nissan was able to overcome parts shortages by shifting production to focus on those models it had enough parts to build. In June, Nissan sales were up 11 percent in the U.S, while Toyota and Honda were both down 21 percent. Furthermore, Nissan's first-half momentum has seen sales increase 15 percent compared to Honda's 2 percent gain and Toyota's 4 percent loss so far in 2011. Nissan is also performing better than Ford which has seen sales rise 12 percent through the first six months of 2011. Nissan has accepted that it won't pass Honda in North America this year, but this boost bridges the gap between the two longtime rivals.

More: *Nissan Expects To Continue Gaining Market Share On Honda and Toyota* on AutoGuide.com


----------

